# Suche altes PC Spiel aus den 90er



## Thedynamike (26. März 2008)

Servus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich suche eine altes PC Spiel aus den 90er Jahren (um 1995 rum), kenne aber leider den Namen nichtmehr. Ich versuche mal es zu beschreiben:

- Es ist ein Adventure, wird aus der First-Person Perspektive gesteuert
- Man wird von Abschnitt zu Abschnitt geschickt und muss jeweils ein Rätsel lösen
- Zu Beginn wacht man in einem Krankenhaus auf und wird von einem Geist o.ä. verfolgt, den man angeblich umgebracht haben soll.
- Im Ersten Rätsel muss man die Kombination für die Zimmertür herausfinden
- Im Zweiten Rätsel ist man beim Protagonisten zu Hause und muss mit dem Reim "Bright - Light" das Licht wieder einschalten

Ist etwas dürtig, aber vielleicht kennt sich ja einer mit Klassikern aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Dynamike


----------



## picollo0071 (26. März 2008)

hm... ich kann mich zwar ned dran erinnern, aber vll hilf dir >>DAS<<


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## K0l0ss (26. März 2008)

Wacht man nicht in einer Leichenhalle auf? Oder zu mindest in dem Teil im Krankenhaus, wo die Leichen liegen? Ich glaub ich weiß, welches du meinst. Ich komm gerade nur nicht drauf. Ich such mal bei mir zwischen meinen Spielen.


----------



## ZAM (26. März 2008)

Realms of the Haunting?


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Realms of the Haunting?



Richtig Zam du bist dran nächstes Rätsel.





;P


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Das war vor meine "Computer"-Zeit...

Aber:


Thedynamike schrieb:


> 90er Jahren (um 1995 rum)


Na, fällt jmd was auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Na, fällt jmd was auf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1995 war in den Zwanziger Jahren.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerboz (26. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed ôO, zu spät für Rätsel..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 1995 war in den Zwanziger Jahren....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WTF?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ROFL


----------



## Cerboz (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 1995 war in den Zwanziger Jahren....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naund, hää 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klärt mich auf xD


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> WTF?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was "ROFL"? Wir haben das Einundzwanzigste Jahrhundert.

2000 bis 2100 = 21. Jahrhundert
1990 bis 2000 =  20er Jahre


----------



## Cerboz (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was "ROFL"? Wir haben das Einundzwanzigste Jahrhundert.
> 
> 2000 bis 2100 = 21. Jahrhundert
> 1990 bis 2000 =  20er Jahre



Und was für einen Fehler hat er genau gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Und was für einen Fehler hat er genau gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> 1990 bis 2000 = 20er Jahre



Dazwischen ist auch 1995, was zu den 20er Jahren gehört.
Er hat aber 90er geschrieben... Lesen ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerboz (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dazwischen ist auch 1995, was zu den 20er Jahren gehört.
> Er hat aber 90er geschrieben... Lesen ftw!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber er hat doch nur geschrieben, dass es von den 90er Jahren ist und nix von 20er Jahren? ôO


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Aber er hat doch nur geschrieben, dass es von den 90er Jahren ist und nix von 20er Jahren? ôO


Zomfg! Er hat geschrieben "so um 1995", das ist aber in den 20ern!


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dazwischen ist auch 1995, was zu den 20er Jahren gehört.
> Er hat aber 90er geschrieben... Lesen ftw!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



20er Jahre wären 1920.
Ich denke eher du meinst 20. Jahrhundert oder?


----------



## Cerboz (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> 20er Jahre wären 1920.
> Ich denke eher du meinst 20. Jahrhundert oder?



Das ist genau das was ich nicht verstehe.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> 20er Jahre wären 1920.
> Ich denke eher du meinst 20. Jahrhundert oder?






Cerboz schrieb:


> Das ist genau das was ich nicht verstehe..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah, sry, das ist ein Fehler, ich meine die "100er" Jahre, bzw. 20. Jahrhundert, ihr habt recht.
Naja, ich wollt eigentlich nur auf den Fehler aufmerksam machen, dass es nicht in der 90ern ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerboz (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ah, sry, das ist ein Fehler, ich meine die "100er" Jahre, bzw. 20. Jahrhundert, ihr habt recht.
> Naja, ich wollt eigentlich nur auf den Fehler aufmerksam machen, dass es nicht in der 90ern ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie leicht das Gehirn doch verwirrt werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ah, sry, das ist ein Fehler, ich meine die "100er" Jahre, bzw. 20. Jahrhundert, ihr habt recht.
> Naja, ich wollt eigentlich nur auf den Fehler aufmerksam machen, dass es nicht in der 90ern ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist aber in den 90ern^^

Die 90er sind im 20 Jahrhundert


----------



## x3n0n (27. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was "ROFL"? Wir haben das Einundzwanzigste Jahrhundert.
> 
> 2000 bis 2100 = 21. Jahrhundert
> 1990 bis 2000 =  20er Jahre


Anscheinend habt ihr keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Jahrhundert ist es tatsächlich so, wir leben im einundzwanzigsten Jahrhundert.
Bei den Jahrzehnten ist dies allerdings nicht der Fall, alles was eine neun hat ist auch in den neunzigern gewesen.

//Edit:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neunziger


----------



## Thedynamike (28. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Realms of the Haunting?



Hmm, habe mir gerade YouTube Videos zu dem Spiel angeschaut und glaube, dass es das nicht war.
Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, dass man sich in dem Spiel "Frei" Bewegen konnte.

Die erste Spielszene war definitiv in einem Krankenhaus/Leichenhaus oder irgendetwas in der Art.
Durch einen Fernseher bekam man Anweisungen von einem toten. Das erste Ziel war es aus dem Zimmer zu entkommen.

Das Spiel war relativ realistisch gehalten für die damaligen Spiele.


----------



## Gamerhenne (1. April 2008)

ist es vielleicht "Planescape: Torment" von 1998 ?
Da erwacht man auch in einer Leichenhalle, bekommt aber Anweisungen von einem sprechenden Totenkopf...*grübel*


----------

